# Columbus Formula Two



## Triodelover (Aug 23, 2004)

There is a  mid-80s Bianchi currently listed on eBay with a Columbus Formula Two transfer on the seat post. I'm not familiar with the tubeset. Anyone know anything helpful?


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Triodelover said:


> There is a  mid-80s Bianchi currently listed on eBay with a Columbus Formula Two transfer on the seat post. I'm not familiar with the tubeset. Anyone know anything helpful?


Interesting frame. I read that their racing frames came from their Reparto Corse factory (Italy) but I see there are rack mounts(?) on the seat stays.

Unrelated topic, Is your monicker stereo based? I came across Triodes and Pentodes when I briefly ventured into tube audio. Just like cycling, it could become excessive.

_______midlife_x's


----------



## Triodelover (Aug 23, 2004)

midlife_xs's said:


> Interesting frame. I read that their racing frames came from their Reparto Corse factory (Italy) but I see there are rack mounts(?) on the seat stays.


So do think this is a fake?



midlife_xs's said:


> Unrelated topic, Is your monicker stereo based? I came across Triodes and Pentodes when I briefly ventured into tube audio. Just like cycling, it could become excessive.
> 
> _______midlife_x's


Yup. My other hobby is designing and building vacuum tube amplifiers and preamplifiers using primarily the radio receiving and transmitting triodes of the '20s and "30s.

But it's beyond me how you can say amplifiers that weigh 70 lbs a channel, use tubes not made since FDR took his first oath of office, and put out a good 3W with a tailwind can be excessive.


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

Triodelover said:


> So do think this is a fake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the sound of tubes. I chased through a bunch of SS stuff before finding nirvana with a modest tube amp. Wonderful sound.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Triodelover said:


> So do think this is a fake?
> 
> Yup. My other hobby is designing and building vacuum tube amplifiers and preamplifiers using primarily the radio receiving and transmitting triodes of the '20s and "30s.
> 
> But it's beyond me how you can say amplifiers that weigh 70 lbs a channel, use tubes not made since FDR took his first oath of office, and put out a good 3W with a tailwind can be excessive.





Triodelover said:


> So do think this is a fake?
> 
> Oh no. Maybe not one of their top-level frames though.
> 
> Very indulging hobby indeed. I like looking at those tubes glowing while playing music. Do you build tube amps for commercial purposes? perhaps a website I can visit?


----------



## Triodelover (Aug 23, 2004)

midlife_xs's said:


> Very indulging hobby indeed. I like looking at those tubes glowing while playing music. Do you build tube amps for commercial purposes? perhaps a website I can visit?


I've been asked to build one-offs and, to date, I've declined. It's not that I wouldn't want to do it, but that once you accept a commission, it becomes a labor. I'd have to find someone to do a chassis that lives up to the design and cost, because chassis construction isn't my strong suit. 

The amps I'm listening to now have Bolivian rosewood bases (courtesy of my son) and copper top plates. Cost of parts without the bases/top plates is around $3K. To make them commerically viable I would have to ask $8K for custom order and $20K for "dealer inventory" status. And I would have to get someone who could craft chassis/enclosures that lived up to the billing.

Then I would have to meet deadlines (a major weakness). And I would have to put up with customer demand. (I read in _The Absolute Sound_ that if you rub monkey dung on the tube pins and then use these magic capacitors as couplers, you can hear the Voice of God.) It's like having an entire customer base of weight weenies who think they are faster in USPS jerseys (see the six13 thread).

So no, I don't do this commercially. However, I love the design aspect and I'm happy to design anything you want so long as you find someone else to build it.


----------

